# Aktuelle Probleme auf einen Blick



## foldinghomealone (9. September 2019)

*Aktuell bekannte Probleme:*

Keine WU zugewiesen
*Es gibt derzeitig einen extremen Ansturm auf FAH (ca. 20-fach zu vor-Covid19). 
Deswegen kann es sein, dass man nicht sofort eine WU zugewiesen bekommt.*
Wenn man länger keine WU zugewiesen hat, kann folgendes helfen (nicht immer 100% lösen):
- Client pausieren und wieder neu mit falten beginnen. ODER
- FAH client neu starten ODER
- PC neu starten

FAH ist sich des Problems bewusst und tut alles um die Serverkapazitäten zu erhöhen. 

Mehrere User melden Probleme, dass WUs nicht hochgeladen werden können. Vermutlich hängt dies mit dem o.g. Problem zusammen.


Stats werden nicht richtig aktualisiert
Wegen der oben erwähnten Limitierung in Serverkapazitäten kommen auch die Statistikserver an ihre Grenzen und können nicht alle Punkte gutschreiben.
Die einzelnen zurückgemeldeten WUs mit ihren Punkten werden korrekt registriert und die fehlenden Punkte werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachgebucht.

FAH ist sich des Problems bewusst, hat aber die Priorität auf möglichst große Verfügbarkeit von WUs gesetzt.


Client bleibt beim Download hängen
- manchmal bleibt der Client beim Download hängen
- Reboot oder IP Neuzuweisung behebt das Problem
- es wurde ein Skript entwickelt, welches automatisch die IP neu zuweist oder einen Reboot ausführt, falls das Problem auftritt --> Skript zur Behebung des Downloadproblems
- evtl. kann dieses Script auch helfen, wenn man aktuell Probleme hat, WUs zugewiesen zu bekommen


Client findet keine GPU nach Neuinstallation
- Es gibt Clientversionen, die die GPU nach Neuinstallation nicht erkennen.
- Zur Lösung gibt es die Möglichkeit, die GPU.txt manuell runterzuladen und manuell zu installieren.
- Oder man nutzt die aktuelle Betaversion, da soll das Problem behoben sein: 
- Beta &#8211; Folding@home


NaCl-Falten nicht mehr möglich
- NaCl-Falten wurde dauerhaft deaktiviert aufgrund von Änderungen in Chrome und zukünftigen Änderungen in der FAH-Infrastruktur

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dieser Post wird soweit wie möglich aktualisiert, wenn sich Änderungen ergeben. 
Er dient nur der schnellen Übersicht über aktuelle Probleme.

Bitte in diesem Thread keine Diskussionen lostreten. 
Für Diskussionen ist die *Rumpelkammer* da.


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*gefixte Probleme*

FAH meldet Uploadprobleme - *gefixt*
- mit Upload Server der Tempe University 155.247.166.*
[Upload Issues]

PPD werden im Client falsch angezeigt  - *gefixt*
- Bekanntes Problem 
- Bei einigen Projekten werden die PPD im Client falsch angezeigt, da der Quick Return Bonus (QRB) falsch berechnet wird
- Die Gutschrift der Punkte erfolgt jedoch richtig und kann im * EOC* nachverfolgt werden

AMD RX 5000 - Falten nicht möglich - *gefixt

*==> Wenn die Flag *client-type advanced *eintragen ist holt sich NAVI eine 22er WU und mit *DER* funktioniert alles <==

- Aktuell ist es nicht möglich mit Navi-Karten zu falten (RX 5xxx)
- Betroffen ist Windows sowie Linux
- Grund ist eine Nicht-Kompatibilität der Navi-Architektur mit der im FahCore_21 genutzten OpenMM-Version (6.3)
- Navi funktioniert mit Open_MM (7.4) - dafür gibt es aber (noch) keinen FahCore
- Es ist ungewiss, wann es einen neuen Core geben wird


EOC Status funtkionieren aktuell  - *gefixt*
- die Punkte im * EOC* sind manchmal nicht aktuell
- die Punkte werden jedoch meistens korrekt nachgebucht
- derzeit funktioniert die Anzeige der Punkte korrekt.
[05.10.2019: es wurden viel zu viele Punkte nachgebucht. V.A. bei anderen Teams
Am 05.10.2019 wurden bei allen Usern QRB nachgebucht, die teilweise über Monate nicht vergeben wurden.
Offizielle Meldung hierzu: Bonus recredit &#8211; Folding@home


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

update: zwei Fehler wurden gefixed


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Oktober 2019)

update: 
EOC zeigt falsche Werte an
falscher Kommentar meinerseits wurde geändert.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2019)

update:
Downloadproblem


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. Oktober 2019)

update: Uploadprobleme


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Januar 2020)

update: Navi funktioniert


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> update: Navi funktioniert



Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Wenn die Flag *client-type advanced *eintragen ist holt sich NAVI eine 22er WU und mit *DER* funktioniert alles


----------



## JayTea (21. Januar 2020)

Nach dem Ausbau der GPU sieht es folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den GPU-Slot hatte ich zuvor nicht gelöscht.
Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich den Client jetzt auch noch nicht neu installiert.
Geht s auch einfacher den wieder ans Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie stehe ich jetzt maximal auf dem Schlauch
Wenn du die GPU ausbaust dann *kann* doch F@h keine finden


----------



## JayTea (22. Januar 2020)

(Sollte eigentlich in die Rumpelkammer.)

Genau, daher sollte der Client “leer“ sein, weil kein slot mehr vorhanden/belegt ist. Daraufhin hatte ich einen CPU-Slot erstellen wollen was aber nicht ging, weil ich nicht in die entsprechende Config reinkam. Der Client hing bei “Updating“ fest. (Siehe Screenshot)


----------



## Nono15 (22. Januar 2020)

JayTea schrieb:


> Nach dem Ausbau der GPU sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch immer wieder, erst letztens, als ich das linux-image mit 2 Graka´s installierte und dann eine ausbaute und vergaß, diese abzumelden.
Da half mir nur ne neuinstallation, hab dann gleich das ganze image neu installiert 
Das Problem existiert aber schon länger. 
Also zuerst immer die Graka abmelden, dann ausbauen - ansonsten muss man f@h-control de- und neu installieren - es sei denn, es gibt ein config-skript (das ich aber noch nicht gefunden hab).


----------



## symbi (28. März 2020)

Hallo,

habe heute angefangen bei Folding@home allerdings habe ich eine AMD 5700XT und irgendwie geht trotz *client-type advanced * einstellen die GPU nicht über 2% Leistung im Taskmanager.
Kann mir da jemand eventuell weiter helfen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

Hallo symbi

Der Taskmanger zeigt die Auslastung beim falten nicht direkt an > du musst eines der Diagramme auf Compute umstellen.

Alternativ mit einem anderen Toll wie zum Beispiel GPU-Z auslesen.


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2020)

Die Radeon Software zeigt auch unter dem Punkt "Leistung" die wichtigen Dinge wie Auslastung, VRAM, Lüfterdrehzahl, Verbrauch etc an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (29. März 2020)

Für solche Diskussionen ist die RuKa da!!!!!

Edit:
Aktuelle Probleme aktualisiert bzgl. Probleme bei WU-Zuweisung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. April 2020)

Aktuelle Probleme aktualisiert bzgl. Aktualisierung von Punkten.
Wenn man drei mal das Wort 'aktu...' in einem Satz schreiben muss, weiß man, dass bei FAH was schief läuft


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2020)

Ich habe seit heute Nacht das Problem, dass meine fertiggefalteten WUs nicht zurückgeschickt werden.

14:35:51:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 3.133.76.19:8080
14:35:51:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
14:35:52:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
14:35:52:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
14:35:52:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.241
14:35:52:WU01:FS01:Uploading 141.53MiB to 3.21.157.11
14:35:52:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU104 [GeForce RTX 2070 Super] 8218 from 140.163.4.241
14:35:52:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 3.21.157.11:8080
14:35:52:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.241:8080
14:35:52:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed

Grüße

phila


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2020)

Rechner schon neugestartet?


Edit:
Hab erst im Nachhinnein gelesen was in der Ruka stand.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Rechner schon neugestartet?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Hab erst im Nachhinnein gelesen was in der Ruka stand.



Naja, Du hast schon Recht. Ich dachte, ich Poste Probleme im Thread mit den Problemen und nicht in der Ruka.

Erst über Google wurde ich auf die Ruka verwiesen wo der Kollege den gleichen Fehler gepostetet hat...

Ich poste jetzt hier trotzdem nochmal, was bei mir geholfen hat:



> Nachdem ein Neustart nicht geholfen hat und auch die Installation der Beta nicht...
> 
> ...hat ein "Trick" aus einem anderen Forum geklappt.
> 
> ...



Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (4. Mai 2020)

Ich habe meine CPU, MB, Ram gewechselt und nun wird bei F@H keine Grafikkarte mehr angezeigt. 
Habe schon neu installiert, in den Einstellungen gewütet und im Internet gesucht. Nichts gefunden :/


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2020)

Soll heißen, daß Du ohne Neuinstallation umgezogen bist ? Welches Betriebssystem ? Treiber sauber deinstalliert und neu drauf gezogen ?


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Mai 2020)

lad die aktuelle Beta-Version runter und dann sollte alles wieder erkannt werden:
Beta &#8211; Folding@home

PS
Die Diskussion bitte in der Ruka weiterführen, danke.
Ich habe diesen Punkt in die Übersicht aufgenommen.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Mai 2020)

Mein Inernet "tut" aber mein f@h client bekommt keine Verbingung..

Grüße

phila


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. Mai 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Mein Inernet "tut" aber mein f@h client bekommt keine Verbingung..
> 
> Grüßephila



Du meinst das hier ?



Spoiler



06:19:06:Trying to access database...06:19:06:Successfully acquired database lock
06:19:06:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660]
06:19:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
06:19:08:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:19:08:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
06:19:09:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:19:10:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:10:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
06:19:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
06:19:10:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:19:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:80
06:19:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:80': No WUs available for this configuration
06:19:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
06:19:11:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 13.82.98.119
06:19:11:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660] from 13.82.98.119
06:19:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 13.82.98.119:8080



Ist "normal" seit ein paar Wochen. Stanford kommt mit den WUs nicht nach, die Nachfrage ist deutlich größer als das Angebot. Einfach laufen lassen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Mai 2020)

Mit "client-type=advanced" bekomm ich jetzt immer gleich neue WUs, aber die Dinger sind bis zu 200mb groß. 100mb im Upload. Aber immer noch besser als gar nichts.


----------



## AnnoDADDY (6. Mai 2020)

ich muss selbst mit advanced WUs öfters eine ganze Weile warten...


----------



## Kefflar (6. Mai 2020)

AnnoDADDY schrieb:


> ich muss selbst mit advanced WUs öfters eine ganze Weile warten...



Gleiche Situation auch hier ...


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2020)

Ich bekomme wieder reichlich... wie man an meinen (besseren) Zahlen sehen kann

Und - btw - alle laufen auf "client-type-advanced"


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und - btw - alle laufen auf "client-type-advanced"



Durch die Freigabe der Version 0.0.5 des core_22 sind auch auf advanced einige Projekte dazugekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2020)

Meine Titan´s bekommen mit advanced seit dem Wochenende durchgehend WUs so dass ich gestern beschlossen habe meine Xeon´s zu finishen


----------



## cozma (10. Mai 2020)

Moin.
Ich habe seit einer Woche das Problem das die Auslastung meiner 1080ti während des Berechnen einer WU irgendwann bei der Auslastung nur noch 70% des PL ausschöpft, wenn ich pausiere und den Rechner neustarte läuft die GTX wieder eine Weile mit knapp 100% PL. Hierunter leidet dann natürlich die Geschwindigkeit und Dauer mit der die WU berechnet wird und die Punkteausbeute. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?


----------



## JayTea (10. Mai 2020)

Es geht weiter in der Rumpelkammer...


----------



## ursmii (1. Juli 2020)

ich hatte heute von 04:42 bis 04:46 und nochmals um 11:35 6 WUs mit demselben fehler  *ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions*



Spoiler



04:42:35:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 14460 (Run 0, Clone 908, Gen 66)
04:42:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000006a03854c135eb39e44a6369377
04:42:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:42:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:42:35:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:42:36:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:42:37:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
04:42:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:42:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:42:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:42:49:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:42:50:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:42:50:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14460 run:0 clone:908 gen:66 core:0x22 unit:0x0000006a03854c135eb39e44a6369377


04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22roject: 14451 (Run 0, Clone 1878, Gen 64)
04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000006b03854c135eac4acfc8905a21
04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:43:10:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:43:11:WU02:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
04:43:23:WU02:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:43:23:WU02:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:43:23:WU02:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:43:23:WU02:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:43:23:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:43:23:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14451 run:0 clone:1878 gen:64 core:0x22 unit:0x0000006b03854c135eac4acfc8905a21



04:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 14466 (Run 0, Clone 82, Gen 44)
04:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000004903854c135eb9852eca78f749
04:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:43:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:43:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
04:43:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:43:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:43:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:43:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:43:56:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:43:56:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14466 run:0 clone:82 gen:44 core:0x22 unit:0x0000004903854c135eb9852eca78f749



04:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x22roject: 14446 (Run 0, Clone 1000, Gen 43)
04:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000005203854c135ea7b890a5d6cb39
04:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:44:17:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:44:18:WU02:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:44:19:WU02:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
04:44:31:WU02:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:44:31:WU02:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:44:31:WU02:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:44:31:WU02:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:44:32:WARNING:WU02:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:44:32:WU02:FS01:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14446 run:0 clone:1000 gen:43 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005203854c135ea7b890a5d6cb39



04:44:54:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: 14465 (Run 0, Clone 288, Gen 47)
04:44:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000004903854c135eb9853239dc8c98
04:44:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:44:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:44:54:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:44:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled

04:44:58:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
04:44:58:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)
04:44:58:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Server did not like results, dumping
04:44:58:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up

04:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:45:07:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:45:07:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14465 run:0 clone:288 gen:47 core:0x22 unit:0x0000004903854c135eb9853239dc8c98



04:46:21:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 14465 (Run 0, Clone 463, Gen 46)
04:46:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000005103854c135eb985320a9f0597
04:46:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
04:46:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
04:46:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
04:46:22:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.10
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
04:46:23:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
04:46:34:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
04:46:35:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
04:46:35:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14465 run:0 clone:463 gen:46 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005103854c135eb985320a9f0597



11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22roject: 14469 (Run 0, Clone 1651, Gen 12)
11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000001203854c135eb98530ce070231
11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
11:35:36:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22igital signatures verified
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.11
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
11:35:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
11:35:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
11:35:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
11:35:48:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
11:35:49:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
11:35:49:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14469 run:0 clone:1651 gen:12 core:0x22 unit:0x0000001203854c135eb98530ce070231


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Juli 2020)

Den hatte ich auch, kann laut dem offiziellen Support Forum am ausrollen von Core 22.0.0.11 liegen. Vor allem Multi-GPU Systeme hatte da wohl Fehler, wenn nicht alle Cores zeitgleich auf idle waren. Jetzt läuft er mit 22.0.0.11 auf jeden Fall wieder sehr gut.


----------



## ursmii (2. Juli 2020)

leider habe ich auch mit 22.0.0.11 bereits wieder 2 BAD_WORK_UNITs auf dem einen und 5 auf dem andern system und ich habe momentan je nur eine GraKa drin - da scheint immer noch ein kleiner wurm drin zu sein 



Spoiler



21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.11
21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
21:36:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
21:36:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
21:36:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
21:36:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
21:36:55:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
21:36:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
21:36:55:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14441 run:0 clone:1583 gen:33 core:0x22 unit:0x0000003603854c135ea0a3000a7611bf

23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.11
23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 100000 steps (5%) [20 total]
23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1%) [100 total]
23:41:06:WU00:FS01:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
23:41:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Called setPositions() on a Context with the wrong number of positions
23:41:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
23:41:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
23:41:18:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
23:41:18:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
23:41:18:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:14460 run:0 clone:449 gen:54 core:0x22 unit:0x0000005a03854c135eb39e44d188a04b


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen in die Runde. Habt Ihr auf euren nVidia Karten auch aktuell nur eine GPU Last von 70-75%? Hab das Phänomen seit ungefähr anderthalb Tagen wieder. Sowohl die 2070 als auch die 2080 bekommen laut MSI Afterburner nur eine GPU Last von den besagten Prozenten. Ansonsten ist alles unverändert. Dabei handelt es sich sowohl um 13416'er und 16909 Projekte... die PPD gehen natürlich entsprechend down... auf der 2070 z.B. statt 1,7 Mio PPD nur noch 820k PPD...

Wollt nur mal wissen ob ich damit nicht alleine bin?!


----------



## eiernacken1983 (7. Juli 2020)

Same here mit 5700XT. Habe sonst 1,25 Mio. PPD und mit gerade 13416 nur 75-80 % Auslastung und 800k PPD. Stromverbrauch ist zumindest auch gesunken (auf 90 W + 5 W Speicher). Hin und  wieder gibt es halt so Flauten WUs.


----------



## Skajaquada (7. Juli 2020)

Das Problem habe ich aktuell auch auf allen 5700xt. Die 13416er Projekte lasten zwar 80-90% aus, aber die PPD liegen trotzdem nur bei ca. 900k. 
Es handelt sich dabei aber wohl auch wieder um experimentelle Projekte, ich schau mal im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich aktuell auch auf allen 5700xt....



Eigentlich kein Trost  aber schaut euch mal meine Resultate von gestern an....
Die 13416er Projekte (jedenfalls ein Teil davon) laufen auch auf *N-VIDIA*-Karten unterirdisch


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. Juli 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein Trost  aber schaut euch mal meine Resultate von gestern an....
> Die 13416er Projekte (jedenfalls ein Teil davon) laufen auch auf *N-VIDIA*-Karten unterirdisch



Alter Falter, das nenn ich mal nen Punkteabsturz (das machen andere in nem ganzen Monat nicht, was bei dir nur das Minusdelta ausmacht) 
Aber dann gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass es alle betrifft und somit alles wieder relativ ist


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (7. Juli 2020)

Aktuell läuft übrigens bei mir auch wieder ein 13416'er Projekt mit 93% GPU Load und knappen 1,8 Mio PPD auf der 2070


----------



## ursmii (7. Juli 2020)

bei mir ist es ein 17200 mit est.ced 100880 und läuft 1 stunde auf der 2080TI   wirklich unterirdisch
ein 13416 bringt 170000
PPD immerhin noch 3744800


----------



## LittleFolder (7. Juli 2020)

Hatte von gestern an gleich 3 Wu´s mit nur 50% der PPD -.-

Edith sagt: 4. 13416 in Folge mit 50% PPD...langsam nervt es...


----------



## Skajaquada (7. Juli 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Aktuell läuft übrigens bei mir auch wieder ein 13416'er Projekt mit 93% GPU Load und knappen 1,8 Mio PPD auf der 2070



Ja jetzt läuft´s bei mir auch wieder. Aber wir haben gestern ziemlich identisch Federn gelassen, auch die Gesamtstatistik hat nen ordentlichen Knicks bekommen.
Dabei hatte ich mich auf meine ersten 4 Mille gefreut


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> ...… Aber dann gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass es alle betrifft und somit alles wieder relativ ist



Stimmt schon - tut aber trotzdem weh


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (8. Juli 2020)

Wie ich im Discord gelesen habe sind wohl zum Ausgleich die Punkte für die Problemprojekte angehoben worden.
13416: 53245 -> 70000
13417: 2750 -> 6050


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (9. Juli 2020)

Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> Wie ich im Discord gelesen habe sind wohl zum Ausgleich die Punkte für die Problemprojekte angehoben worden.
> 13416: 53245 -> 70000
> 13417: 2750 -> 6050



Das scheint seit gestern wirklich durchgängig der Fall zu sein. Anfangs gingen die bei mir zwar auch wieder nur mit 70% GPU Load durch und entsprechend mageren 1,1 Mio PPD, aber seit gestern Abend laufen die mit voller GPU Load durch: einem Base Credit von 70.000 und nun schicken 2,2 Mio PPD - und damit 500k mehr als sonst auf (m)einer 2070. 

Sollen Sie mal ruhig weiter so laufen lassen mit den "Bonus PPD"


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Juli 2020)

Ja die "Bonus PPD" sind echt nice, damit hab ich gestern mein erhofftes Ziel von 4 Millionen nochmal gut übertroffen. Wenn die GPUs damit immer ausgelastet wären, hätte ich theoretisch 6,5 Millionen PPD  
Nur die 1060 will nicht so recht in Fahrt kommen, wirft derzeit nur ca. 320k ab. Da sollte doch eigentlich mehr gehen, aber sie ist auch die ganze Zeit nur auf 80% gelaufen....


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

habt ihr das eigentlich auch in letzter Zeit öfter, dass der GPU Client nach dem Upload im "Ready-Download" Status mehr oder weniger hängen bleibt und keine neue WU downloaded?! Ging mir am Wochenende bei allen drei GPU Client's so, die hätten (unbeaufsichtigt) falten können was das Zeug hält, aber lediglich der CPU Client hat es für nötig gehalten...  Meist ist dann sogar ein kompletter Neustart des Clients bzw. Rechner's notwendig...

Da meine Rechner eigentlich unbeaufsichtigt vor sich hin falten sollen find ich das aktuell sogar noch bissl schlimmer als zu wenig PPD.... 

Oder bin ich mit dem Thema alleine?!


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Juli 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Das scheint seit gestern wirklich durchgängig der Fall zu sein. Anfangs gingen die bei mir zwar auch wieder nur mit 70% GPU Load durch und entsprechend mageren 1,1 Mio PPD, aber seit gestern Abend laufen die mit voller GPU Load durch: einem Base Credit von 70.000 und nun schicken 2,2 Mio PPD - und damit 500k mehr als sonst auf (m)einer 2070.



Du Glücklicher. Bei meiner 2070 ist das leider nicht der Fall. Also ja, ich bekomme den erhöhten Base Credit, aber mit voller GPU Load läuft bei mir leider nichts -> 1,1 Mio PPD 

Aber gut. Es kann auch nicht alles immer problemlos laufen.



ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> ...habt ihr das eigentlich auch in letzter Zeit öfter, dass der GPU Client  nach dem Upload im "Ready-Download" Status mehr oder weniger hängen  bleibt und keine neue WU downloaded?! ... Da meine Rechner eigentlich unbeaufsichtigt vor sich hin falten sollen  find ich das aktuell sogar noch bissl schlimmer als zu wenig PPD....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein Du bist nicht alleine. Bei mir war das in letzter Zeit bei meinem eGPU System immer wieder der Fall. Nachdem ich an diesem wieder mehr Arbeite (Notebook geht dann mit zur Arbeit) falte ich auf der zugehörigen 2070 im Moment nicht. Aber da war es ganz regelmäßig so, dass der Client das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten gezeigt hat.

Viele liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Juli 2020)

Meine ziehen sich ganz normal ihre Jobs, hab da nix Auffälliges in den Logs stehen. 
Bei den sinkenden Falter-Zahlen sollte es eigentlich gerade auch genug für alle geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2020)

Fakt ist (und bleibt momentan), dass ein Teil der WU's kein gutes "Preis- Leistungsverhältnis" haben

Trotzdem müssen auch die durchgekaut werden  - also, lasst sie uns wegmachen damit wieder bessere Zeiten kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2020)

Hab das Problem des hängenden GPU-Slots auch aber interessanterweise immer nur auf der selben GPU, die andere faltet ganz normal durch.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich mir so meine Punkte anschaue, dann bin ich eigentlich auch völlig zufrieden. Dadurch das ich 3 Karten laufen hab halten sich die Guten und Schlechten echt die Waage. Bei einem schlechten 13416er verliere ich nur 300k und bei den guten hab ich 450k mehr. Da gibt es Andere die da schlechter dran sind, vor allem wenn sie dadurch sogar in den Timeout laufen.

Und solange man nicht selbst mit der Hand falten muss, sind das doch alles Luxusprobleme


----------



## ursmii (13. Juli 2020)

die Unterschiede auf zwei fast identischen GPUs sind manchmal signifikant (wechselseitig)

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EVGA (links) läuft auf 2050MHz, Strix (rechts) neu auch auf 2040MHZ

dann hab ich mal alle bisher berechneten *13416er* aus HFM rausgeholt und dargestellt ... (vor Erhöhung des clock bei der Strix)

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (3. August 2020)

Bei mir zicken im Moment die 13420er etwas rum. Aber immer nur auf der 2080 S nie auf der 2070 S
Die Berechnungzeit geht dann auf knapp 5 Stunden und dementsprechend weniger Punkte. Manchmal schmiert der Rechner auch einfach ab wenn er die berechnet. 
Blende8


----------



## LittleFolder (4. August 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Bei mir zicken im Moment die 13420er etwas rum. Aber immer nur auf der 2080 S nie auf der 2070 S
> Die Berechnungzeit geht dann auf knapp 5 Stunden und dementsprechend weniger Punkte. Manchmal schmiert der Rechner auch einfach ab wenn er die berechnet.
> Blende8



Hatte ich bei der 2070S auch schon 1-2 mal, bloß der Rechner ist dabei noch nicht abgeschmiert.


----------



## Skajaquada (4. August 2020)

Ich hatte heute Mittag auch eine Bad Work Unit mit Absturz, ansonsten bisher nur ab und an mal schlechte Performance in den WU´s.
Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Blende8 (4. August 2020)

Ich habe heute früh die 2070 aus dem PC entfernt. Bislang keine Probleme mehr mit der 2080er. Vielleicht reaktiviere ich meinen Alienware und lasse den mit der 2070 mit Linux laufen. Dummerweise ist mein Urlaub fast vorbei 
Blende8


----------



## ursmii (5. August 2020)

Ich hatte 2x Probleme in der Form, dass sich F@H klanglos verabschiedet hat, der Rechner aber weiter lief.
Leider bemerkt man(n) das schlecht, so dass ich nun bei HWinfo64 für die GPU auch einen Minimal-Temperatur-Alert per mail eingerichtet habe, der es dann ermöglich zumindest händisch F@H neu zu starten.
Beide Male fand der client einen Aufsetzpunkt und lief von da problemlos weiter.

Leider konnte ich anhand der events nichts über den Absturz herausfinden, aber es waren ja glücklicherweise nur 2 Einzelfälle auf der ROG STRIX 2080TI

09.08.2020:  *+1*   und wieder die Strix & Projekt 13420


----------



## Nono15 (8. August 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2x Probleme in der Form, dass sich F@H klanglos verabschiedet hat, der Rechner aber weiter lief.



das hatte ich letzte woche auch als ich mich mal wieder nach über einem monat auf meinem linux-rechner einloggte - der rechner faltete aber munter weiter nur die software ließ sich nicht bedienen - half nur noch ein neustart des systems


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. September 2020)

Ich bin kein F@H Member mehr, Das hätte ich gerne wieder geändert !?   


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursmii (8. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein F@H Member mehr, Das hätte ich gerne wieder geändert !?



man(n) könnte ja neu einen badge machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein F@H Member mehr, Das hätte ich gerne wieder geändert !?


Gruppen gibt es im Forum wohl nicht mehr, stand in der Ankündigung auf der Main.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (11. September 2020)

Der Upload vieler (richtig gut bepunkteter - teilweise bis zu 500k bei einer 2080ti pro WU) F@H Projekte funktioniert gerade nicht oder? Downloads gehen immernoch, aber er kann nicht senden...


----------



## eiernacken1983 (11. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Der Upload vieler (richtig gut bepunkteter - teilweise bis zu 500k bei einer 2080ti pro WU) F@H Projekte funktioniert gerade nicht oder? Downloads gehen immernoch, aber er kann nicht senden...


Kann ich bestätigen!

Ergänzung: Neustart hat es auch nicht behoben!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen!
> 
> Ergänzung: Neustart hat es auch nicht behoben!



(Rhetorische) Frage:
Wie bringt man(n) die "Faltgemeinschaft" dazu möglichst schnell mit dem Falten aufzuhören??
Richtig; man verspricht ihnen Punkte die sie dann nicht holen können...
Und ja, ich bin nun (mal wieder)* richtig *sauer


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (11. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Rhetorische) Frage:
> Wie bringt man(n) die "Faltgemeinschaft" dazu möglichst schnell mit dem Falten aufzuhören??
> Richtig; man verspricht ihnen Punkte die sie dann nicht holen können...
> Und ja, ich bin nun (mal wieder)* richtig *sauer



Bin ich voll bei Dir


----------



## LittleFolder (11. September 2020)

Bei mir genauso  Der 13430 will einfach nicht hochgeladen werden...wenn ich mir die Produktion vom Team so anschaue, hat es da ja so einige erwischt.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (11. September 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso  Der 13430 will einfach nicht hochgeladen werden...wenn ich mir die Produktion vom Team so anschaue, hat es da ja so einige erwischt.



Wobei es aktuell tatsächlich so aussieht, als wären die Upload's nun wieder möglich - werden grad einige WU's von mir "nachgeladen".... mal sehen ob das so bleibt 

Aber die Punkte sind natürlich trotzdem "weg"....


----------



## LittleFolder (11. September 2020)

Ein 13426 ist vorhin normal durchgelaufen, der 13430 wartet immer noch auf den upload.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. September 2020)

Bei mir hat sich der Advanced Control aufgehängt und ist schwarz geworden (Inhalt komplett weg). Nur via Web-Control konnte ich die WU retten (siehe Spoiler). Gibt es da "faule Eier" ?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach einem Neustart läuft es wieder...


----------



## eiernacken1983 (11. September 2020)

So, meine Hänge-WU von heute morgen wurde gerade hochgeladen. Problem daher zunächst beseitigt. Die heute über den Tag fertig gewordenen WUs sind immer unmittelbar hochgeladen worden.

Ich hoffe, dass nun alle wieder im Plan sind *Daumen drück*


----------



## LittleFolder (11. September 2020)

Bei mir ebenso, nach Stunden ist die 13430 endlich abgesendet. Die anderen WU gingen alle so durch.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

Alle Faltrechner bei mir heut über Nacht abgestürzt bzw. im "Ready-Download-Nichts_passiert"-Modus

Das ist echt nicht schön gerade....


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Alle Faltrechner bei mir heut über Nacht abgestürzt bzw. im "Ready-Download-Nichts_passiert"-Modus
> 
> Das ist echt nicht schön gerade....



Und schon wieder passiert... und das Schlimme daran, die Ubuntu Rechner gehen nach dem (zum Glück wenigstens) erfolgreichen Upload einfach mal komplett aus... kein Restart via Teamviewer möglich... was da los... hat jemand eine Idee?

Wurde nichts geändert, aber seit Freitag gibts diese Probleme bei mir...


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder passiert... und das Schlimme daran, die Ubuntu Rechner gehen nach dem (zum Glück wenigstens) erfolgreichen Upload einfach mal komplett aus... kein Restart via Teamviewer möglich... was da los... hat jemand eine Idee?
> 
> Wurde nichts geändert, aber seit Freitag gibts diese Probleme bei mir...


Verwendest du das Ubuntu-Image oder hast du selber es installiert?


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Verwendest du das Ubuntu-Image oder hast du selber es installiert?



Zwei Rechner sind bei mir mit deinem Ubuntu Image am Start. Das lief auch bisher absolut störungsfrei durch, aber in den letzten Tagen gehen die Rechner sang- und klanglos nach ein, zwei WU's einfach aus.... irgendwelche Ideen die dir da spontan kommen?! 

EDIT: Ich dachte auch schon an irgendeinen Stromsparmodus, wenn vielleicht nicht gleich neue WU's zugeteilt werden?


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2020)

ZeroC00L1979 schrieb:


> Zwei Rechner sind bei mir mit deinem Ubuntu Image am Start. Das lief auch bisher absolut störungsfrei durch, aber in den letzten Tagen gehen die Rechner sang- und klanglos nach ein, zwei WU's einfach aus.... irgendwelche Ideen die dir da spontan kommen?!
> 
> EDIT: Ich dachte auch schon an irgendeinen Stromsparmodus, wenn vielleicht nicht gleich neue WU's zugeteilt werden?


Nein, kein Stromsparmodus. Dad könnte auch der automatische Neustart sein, der im Image eingebaut ist, sollte eine WU mal hängen. Aber nach 5min Auszeit sollte der PC auch wieder angehen.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Stromsparmodus. Dad könnte auch der automatische Neustart sein, der im Image eingebaut ist, sollte eine WU mal hängen. Aber nach 5min Auszeit sollte der PC auch wieder angehen.



Ah okay, das könnte auch ne Möglichkeit sein. Wo krieg ich das denn mit dem automatischen Neustart ausgestellt?! 🤔Oder find ich das irgendwo versteckt im Ubuntu Thread?!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2020)

Am einfachsten öffne die Datei "check.sh" in /Downloads/Zeitsteuerung und setze vor jeder Zeile ein "#", somit wird jede Zeile ignoriert und keine Überprüfung durchgeführt, also auch kein Neustart!


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten öffne die Datei "check.sh" in /Downloads/Zeitsteuerung und setze vor jeder Zeile ein "#", somit wird jede Zeile ignoriert und keine Überprüfung durchgeführt, also auch kein Neustart!



Alles klar - da scheint auch tatsächlich der Hase im Pfeffer zu liegen - in der Log Datei sind drei Restarts aufgezeichnet, die Zeiten passen ziemlich gut zum Shut down des Ubuntu Rechner's  Leider dann ohne Wiedererweckung des Ganzen  

Aber wenn das der Grund ist, dann ist alles fein und Ubuntu kann weiter schön falten  Überwacht und eventuell neu angestoßen wird bei mir eh regelmäßig über Teamviewer


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2020)

Leider unterstützen nicht alle Mainboards den Neustart. Deshalb werde ich beim nächsten Image-Upload den automatischen Neustart entfernen/deaktivieren. Habe auch selber schon dieses Problem entdeckt bzw. vermutet....


----------



## ursmii (13. September 2020)

endlich wieder mal was "hochpreisiges" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> endlich wieder mal was "hochpreisiges"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, da fliegen grad ziemlich große base credit's durch die Welt 
Aber verdammt, warum bekomm ich nur 478k estimated credit auf meine 13437 WU


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (13. September 2020)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Leider unterstützen nicht alle Mainboards den Neustart. Deshalb werde ich beim nächsten Image-Upload den automatischen Neustart entfernen/deaktivieren. Habe auch selber schon dieses Problem entdeckt bzw. vermutet....



Egal würd ich sagen, wenn wir wissen woran es liegt - das Ubuntu Image inkl. einmal allem für F@H ist jedenfalls einfach genial


----------



## eiernacken1983 (14. September 2020)

Ich bekomme das oben erwähnte Hochpreisige schon wieder nicht hochgeladen. So schmelzen die Punkte dahin. Neustart brachte im Übrigen nichts


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das oben erwähnte Hochpreisige schon wieder nicht hochgeladen. So schmelzen die Punkte dahin. Neustart brachte im Übrigen nichts


… da bist du (leider) nicht alleine


----------



## eiernacken1983 (14. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> … da bist du (leider) nicht alleine


Das ist zumindest ein kleiner Trost für mich...

Ergänzung: Ende vom Lied: um 15.40 Uhr erfolgreich hochgeladen mit 216k Punkten statt 3xx k Punkten.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2020)

Meine 2080Ti Waterforce läuft gerade auf fetten 4,2 Mio PPD bei 43 Grad. Da muss die 3080 erstmal zeigen was sie kann   
Und bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem Return der WUs, nur die Navis haben wieder ein paar Fiese abbekommen. Aber das ist eher jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Meine 2080Ti Waterforce läuft gerade auf fetten 4,2 Mio PPD bei 43 Grad. Da muss die 3080 erstmal zeigen was sie kann



Sind natürlich sehr schöne Werte - ein  dafür
Unzählige (3080er) Tests sind nun online - auch "unser eigener" und die machen durchaus Laune


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. Oktober 2020)

Na toll ...



Spoiler: Keine/ Schlechte Verbindung zum Upload-Server



14:43:48:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1212500 out of 1250000 steps (97%)
14:45:59:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1225000 out of 1250000 steps (98%)
14:46:00:WU01:FS00:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1225000
14:48:12:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1237500 out of 1250000 steps (99%)
14:50:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Completed 1250000 out of 1250000 steps (100%)
14:50:24:WU01:FS00:0x22:Average performance: 13.1407 ns/day
14:50:25:WU01:FS00:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1250000
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointIntegrator.xml.bz2
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml.bz2
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Saving result file science.log
14:50:32:WU01:FS00:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
14:50:33:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
14:50:33:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17406 run:0 clone:281 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x00000004cedfaa925f59be31259ea66c
14:50:33:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.71MiB to 206.223.170.146
14:50:33:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:8080
14:50:54:WARNING:WU01:FS00:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
14:50:54:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:80
14:51:15:WARNING:WU01:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 206.223.170.146:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
14:51:15:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17406 run:0 clone:281 gen:3 core:0x22 unit:0x00000004cedfaa925f59be31259ea66c
14:51:15:WU01:FS00:Uploading 22.71MiB to 206.223.170.146
14:51:15:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 206.223.170.146:8080
14:51:46:WU01:FS00:Upload 0.55%
14:52:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 0.83%
14:52:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 1.41%
14:52:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 2.10%
14:52:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 2.52%
14:52:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 2.93%
14:52:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 3.35%
14:52:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 4.04%...


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab gerade ein Problem mit unterschiedlichen Werten im FAH Client und HFM. 
Im HFM werden mir viel weniger Punkte angezeigt, als im Client. Es sind auch nicht die Punkte die gezählt werden.
Kennt das Problem zufällig jemand?


----------



## pit70de (20. Dezember 2020)

Das ist bei mir auch so.

Ich denke mal HFM liest den Credit und die PPD nicht aus dem Client aus, sondern berechnet diese selbst.
Du kannst ja auch in HFM unter Preferences angeben wie er das machen soll.

Bei mir gleichen sich die Werte dann über die steigende Prozentzahl der Abarbeitung an.

Desweiteren scheint sich HFM die BaseCredits für ein Projekt erst mal zu merken und für die nächste WU vom gleichen Projekt direkt wieder zu verwenden.

Wenn sich dann bei einem Projekt die BaseCredits ändern, dann bekommt er das nicht mit. Ich aktualisiere daher ab und zu mal mit  
=> Tools / Download Projects 
die Projektdaten.


----------



## brooker (20. Dezember 2020)

... wo es aber derzeit anscheinend ein Problem gibt, ist bei der Anzeige der PPDs der GPU im FAH Web-Control. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Skajaquada (20. Dezember 2020)

Aha, kaum bekommt man eine Anleitung, schon funktioniert es wieder   

Mein Web-Control zeigt auf jeden Fall die gleichen PPDs an wie der Advanced Client. Ich habe nur am Anfang des Projects starke Schwankungen, die dann nach hinten raus kleiner werden. Aber das ist ja sicher normal für die Hochrechnung.


----------



## pit70de (20. Dezember 2020)

Ja im Web-Client bekomme ich aktuell für die GPU auch nur einen Fortschritt in % angezeigt. 
Aber keine Info um welche WU es sich handelt.

Wenn man dann auch mit der CPU faltest sieht es so aus 
Wobei sich die WU-Daten dann auf das CPU-Projekt beziehen.


----------



## ursmii (20. Dezember 2020)

also ich erhalte das projekt angezeigt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (20. Dezember 2020)

Hast Du auch einen CPU-Slot?


----------



## ursmii (20. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einen CPU-Slot?


für dich nachgeholt, nun allerdings andere WUs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pit70de (20. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Ja im Web-Client bekomme ich aktuell für die GPU auch nur einen Fortschritt in % angezeigt.
> Aber keine Info um welche WU es sich handelt.
> 
> Wenn man dann auch mit der CPU faltest sieht es so aus
> Wobei sich die WU-Daten dann auf das CPU-Projekt beziehen.



O.k. das Problem sitzt vor dem Bildschirm 

Die detaillierten Infos welche WU bearbeitet wird, sieht man ja nur für den Slot der auch in der Web-Oberfläche ausgewählt ist. 

Da ich momentan in der Regel mit der CPU nicht falte, diese aber beim öffnen vom Webclient der ausgewählte Slot für die detaillierte Anzeige ist, bekomme ich da natürlich nix zu sehen.

Wenn ich dann auf die GPU klicke dann bekomme ich auch ganz korrekt die Daten angezeigt.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Dezember 2020)

Der Download ist recht lahm.


```
18:53:00:WU00:FS01:Download 37.35%
18:53:10:WU00:FS01:Download 38.45%
18:53:19:WU00:FS01:Download 39.55%
18:53:25:WU00:FS01:Download 40.65%
18:53:31:WU00:FS01:Download 41.20%
18:53:39:WU00:FS01:Download 42.30%
18:53:45:WU00:FS01:Download 43.39%
18:53:53:WU00:FS01:Download 44.49%
18:53:59:WU00:FS01:Download 45.59%
18:54:07:WU00:FS01:Download 46.69%
18:54:16:WU00:FS01:Download 47.79%
18:54:23:WU00:FS01:Download 48.89%
18:54:30:WU00:FS01:Download 49.99%
18:54:37:WU00:FS01:Download 51.08%
18:54:45:WU00:FS01:Download 52.18%
18:54:54:WU00:FS01:Download 53.28%
18:55:00:WU00:FS01:Download 53.83%
18:55:08:WU00:FS01:Download 55.48%
18:55:15:WU00:FS01:Download 56.58%
18:55:22:WU00:FS01:Download 58.23%
18:55:32:WU00:FS01:Download 59.32%
18:55:38:WU00:FS01:Download 60.42%
18:55:45:WU00:FS01:Download 61.52%
18:55:53:WU00:FS01:Download 62.62%
18:55:59:WU00:FS01:Download 63.72%
18:56:07:WU00:FS01:Download 64.82%
18:56:16:WU00:FS01:Download 65.92%
18:56:22:WU00:FS01:Download 66.47%
18:56:30:WU00:FS01:Download 67.56%
18:56:38:WU00:FS01:Download 68.66%
18:56:47:WU00:FS01:Download 69.76%
18:56:54:WU00:FS01:Download 70.86%
18:57:02:WU00:FS01:Download 71.96%
18:57:10:WU00:FS01:Download 73.61%
18:57:17:WU00:FS01:Download 74.70%
18:57:25:WU00:FS01:Download 75.80%
18:57:33:WU00:FS01:Download 77.45%
18:57:40:WU00:FS01:Download 78.55%
18:57:47:WU00:FS01:Download 79.65%
18:57:55:WU00:FS01:Download 80.75%
18:58:04:WU00:FS01:Download 82.40%
18:58:13:WU00:FS01:Download 84.04%
18:58:20:WU00:FS01:Download 85.14%
18:58:27:WU00:FS01:Download 86.24%
18:58:35:WU00:FS01:Download 87.34%
18:58:42:WU00:FS01:Download 88.44%
18:58:49:WU00:FS01:Download 89.54%
18:58:58:WU00:FS01:Download 90.63%
18:59:06:WU00:FS01:Download 91.73%
18:59:15:WU00:FS01:Download 92.83%
18:59:23:WU00:FS01:Download 93.93%
18:59:30:WU00:FS01:Download 95.03%
18:59:40:WU00:FS01:Download 96.13%
```

.. aber läuft


```
19:00:20:WU00:FS01:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
```

aktuell:


```
20:13:39:WARNING:FS01:Disabling beta GPU slot 01: gpu:1:0.  Beta GPUs can be tested for no points by setting ``gpu-beta=true`` in the configuration.
20:13:39:ERROR:No valid folding configuration
20:13:39:WARNING:WU00:No longer matches Slot 1's configuration and there are no other matching slots, dumping
20:13:39:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:DUMPED project:14905 run:386 clone:12 gen:224 core:0x22 unit:0x0000000c000000e000003a3900000182
```

Der Client muss aktualisiert werden, sofern man die Beta genutzt hatte.


----------



## Nono15 (3. Februar 2021)

und wie eigentlich obligatorisch zu beginn jeder faltwoche stehen die wu-und punktezähler wieder mal still  zum glück wird alles wieder nachgereicht - das wird dann wieder einen ganzen batzen points auf einmal geben


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Februar 2021)

Nono15 schrieb:


> und wie eigentlich obligatorisch zu beginn jeder faltwoche stehen die wu-und punktezähler wieder mal still  zum glück wird alles wieder nachgereicht - das wird dann wieder einen ganzen batzen points auf einmal geben


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. 
Die machen das doch extra um die Spannung zu erhöhen, alle 70335er bekommen am 10.02. eine Endsumme angerechnet


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2021)

Nono15 schrieb:


> und wie eigentlich obligatorisch ....


Ich bin sowas von "not amused"


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Februar 2021)

Neue Infos:
Re: Stats output (flatfiles) frozen​by *Joe_H* » Wed Feb 03, 2021 4:43 pm

I have notified the person looking into stats problems. Hopefully fixed soon, and should have points from some of the servers which have not been reporting stats properly to the database over the last few weeks.


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2021)

Puh, es läuft wieder und alle Punkte wurden nachträglich gutgeschrieben.
Gerade noch rechtzeitig


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2021)

Dafür funktioniert der Up- bzw. Download von WUs jetzt nicht mehr....wäre ja auch zu schön wenn es mal zur Faltwoche einfach laufen würde. Hat ja vorher auch 3 Monate ohne Probleme geklappt


----------



## Apollo4244 (4. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Dafür funktioniert der Up- bzw. Download von WUs jetzt nicht mehr....wäre ja auch zu schön wenn es mal zur Faltwoche einfach laufen würde. Hat ja vorher auch 3 Monate ohne Probleme geklappt


Bei mir stehen auch 4 GPU's still... selbstredend meine leistungsfähigsten


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von "not amused"



Eigentlich zitiere ich mich ja nicht selber, aber ....


----------



## farming (4. Februar 2021)

Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen auch 4 GPU's still... selbstredend meine leistungsfähigsten


Meine erste Faltwoche. Und meine einzige GPU steht ebenfalls still.


----------



## Anthropos (4. Februar 2021)

farming schrieb:


> Und meine einzige GPU steht ebenfalls still.


Geht mir genauso. Seit 3-4 Stunden keine WU für die GPU. Lediglich die CPU wird versorgt.


----------



## ursmii (4. Februar 2021)

auch ich habe immer wieder unterbrüche von 5 - 20 minuten.
ebenso kommen keine "cancer" WUs sondern entweder covid oder unspecified und das
obwohl ich bei cause preferences cancer selektiert habe
wozu das ganze also ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2021)

News zum Problem:
aws3.foldingathome.org (18.188.125.154) was taken down to clear some space i believe ... should be back up from post in discord or should be soon

Da der aws3 geschätzt 50% der Verteilung stemmt, sind die beiden Verbliebenen derzeit etwas überlastet.


----------



## Apollo4244 (4. Februar 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> ebenso kommen keine "cancer" WUs sondern entweder covid oder unspecified und das
> obwohl ich bei cause preferences cancer selektiert habe
> wozu das ganze also ????????????????????????????????????



Genau genommen stellt man hier nur die bevorzugte Art von WU's ein. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass man ausschließlich auch nur solche bekommt .

Ich vermute es gibt eine Art 'Fallback' wenn nichts zur Verfügung steht aus welchem Grund auch immer.
So quasi 'bevor gar keine WU's ausgeliefert werden, dann lieber eine andere'.


----------



## ursmii (4. Februar 2021)

Apollo4244 schrieb:


> Genau genommen stellt man hier nur die bevorzugte Art von WU's ein. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass man ausschließlich auch nur solche bekommt .
> 
> Ich vermute es gibt eine Art 'Fallback' wenn nichts zur Verfügung steht aus welchem Grund auch immer.
> So quasi 'bevor gar keine WU's ausgeliefert werden, dann lieber eine andere'.


das ist genaus so - aber wir haben die "cancer-woche" und da sollten sie wohl in der lage sein entsprechende WUs zu liefern. (mal abgesehen von der ungünstig getimted AWS-reorganisation)


----------



## Anthropos (4. Februar 2021)

Also bei mir läuft's jetzt wieder. CPU und GPU werden beide mit WUs versorgt! (Leider haben beide nichts mit "Cancer" zu tun!)


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2021)

So der Server ist wieder online und es sollte normal weiterlaufen.

Die Faltwoche ist ja von unserem Team aus organisiert. Wir haben keinen Einfluss auf die gerade benötigten Work Units.
Und generell kann man mit den Einstellungen nur seine bevorzugten WUs angeben, damit sich niemand die Rosinen  rauspicken kann.
Wenn man Covid-19 angibt, bekommt man auch Cancer oder Alzheimer Aufgaben.


----------



## ursmii (4. Februar 2021)

einfach nur  der zeit-penalty




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und steigend ...


----------



## wolf7 (4. Februar 2021)

mmh seit ner halben Stunde steht bei mir wieder alles still. Läuft heute


----------



## mattinator (4. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Die Faltwoche ist ja von unserem Team aus organisiert. Wir haben keinen Einfluss auf die gerade benötigten Work Units.


Und da die Server bei Stanford dafür nicht erweitert oder erneuert werden, sind sie auf so einen Peak nicht eingestellt. Im "Normalbetrieb" funktioniert halt alles einigermaßen und unter erhöhter Last kommen die Server nicht mit. Ist eigentlich logisch.
Vielleicht sollte die Redaktion ja vor so einer Aktion gezielt mit Stanford Kontakt aufnehmen, vielleicht können (und wollen ) die sich dann auch darauf vorbereiten.


----------



## Skajaquada (4. Februar 2021)

Na ja, so viel mehr Last ist das jetzt auch nicht, zumindest im Vergleich zur regulären Last.
Im Moment liegt es an jährlicher Wartung und ein paar anderen Sachen. Wir haben einfach immer ein scheiß Timing


----------



## alextest (6. Februar 2021)

Moin, habt ihr auch noch Probleme beim Upload von fertigen WU?

13:37:53:WU03:FS01:Uploading 13.55MiB to 140.163.4.200
13:37:53:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.200:8080
13:38:03:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
13:38:03:WU01:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2021)

Keine Verbindungsproblem nur dauert es zeitweise etwas länger bis sie hochgeladen sind.


----------



## wolf7 (6. Februar 2021)

alextest schrieb:


> Moin, habt ihr auch noch Probleme beim Upload von fertigen WU?
> 
> 13:37:53:WU03:FS01:Uploading 13.55MiB to 140.163.4.200
> 13:37:53:WU03:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.200:8080
> ...



ich hatte das Problem auch bei einigen WUs. Da hat meine firewall den folding@home client geblockt. Das hat nicht mal alle WUs betroffen aber reproduzierpar einige Collection Server.


----------



## mattinator (8. Februar 2021)

Bei mir fehlen auf EOC einige Projekte von bestimmten Servern.
Gerechnet (HFM.NET) :     EOC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist für https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...-2021-Corsair-Faltwoche-Weltkrebstag-1366122/ ein bisschen blöd. Vermutlich kommen die Punkte dann verspätet.


----------



## Nono15 (9. Februar 2021)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlen auf EOC einige Projekte von bestimmten Servern.
> Gerechnet (HFM.NET) :     EOC:
> 
> 
> Das ist für https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...-2021-Corsair-Faltwoche-Weltkrebstag-1366122/ ein bisschen blöd. Vermutlich kommen die Punkte dann verspätet.


Das ist aber bei mir auch nicht anders - wenn meine beiden anderen Rechner zum 24/7 Rechner wie gewohnt unter tags mitfalten komm ich gerade nur auf den output vom 24/7 Rechner - bin mal gespannt wann ich da die points nachberechnet bekomme, vielleicht kann ich das ja heute mal beobachten


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Februar 2021)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei mir auch nicht anders - wenn meine beiden anderen Rechner zum 24/7 Rechner wie gewohnt unter tags mitfalten komm ich gerade nur auf den output vom 24/7 Rechner - bin mal gespannt wann ich da die points nachberechnet bekomme, vielleicht kann ich das ja heute mal beobachten


Dann ist auf den anderen Rechnern der falsche User eingestellt. Ich falte mit 4 Rechnern und alle WUs werden "in Echtzeit" angezeigt.
Ich wüsste nicht, dass es dort größere Verzögerungen gibt. Habe ich auch bisher nie so erlebt.


----------



## Nono15 (9. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Dann ist auf den anderen Rechnern der falsche User eingestellt. Ich falte mit 4 Rechnern und alle WUs werden "in Echtzeit" angezeigt.
> Ich wüsste nicht, dass es dort größere Verzögerungen gibt. Habe ich auch bisher nie so erlebt.


Nope - habs gecheckt, ist überall derselbe User drauf.
Was wir schonmal hatten ist, dass stellenweise nur die Basispoints berechnet wurden und der Bonus "nachgereicht" wurde (soweit ich mich erinnere).
Alleine meine RTX 2070 macht pro Tag um die 2,6 mio, dazu kommt meine gtx 1060 mit knapp 700.000 points und unter der woche unter tags noch meine gtx1080ti mit über 1 mio - also wären das normalerweise um die 4,4 mio points durchschnittlich unter der woche.
Ich werde mal abwarten, ggf. wird ja wieder was nachgereicht - hauptsache die WU´s gehen ordentlich durch und finden Verwendung.


----------



## Nono15 (9. Februar 2021)

so wusste doch dass noch points nachberechnet werden müssen, hab gerade noch 4,7 mio punkte nachberechnet bekommen  sieht richtig nice aus der heutige tagesdurchsatz


----------



## Skajaquada (9. Februar 2021)

Da ist aber wohl trotzdem ein Fehler in der Berechnung. Manche haben jetzt in den letzten 3 Stunden eine ganze Woche "nachberechnet" bekommen. Das wirft die komplette Auswertung ins Chaos


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> ...... Das wirft die komplette Auswertung ins Chaos



Ja, ist gut, dass die fehlenden Punkte nachgereicht wurden - aber für die Aktion ist es


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Februar 2021)

Also so kaputt war die Statistik noch bei keiner Faltwoche. 
Ob die 426,80 Mio. Punkte vom Freitag als Tagesrekord korrekt sind (wenn man die offensichtlich falschen 467,97 Mio. Punkte vom Mittwoch ignoriert) ist zumindest fraglich.
Wenn nun am gestrigen Dienstag Punkte nachgezählt wurden, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das für alle User korrekt erfolgt ist. Die Statistik sieht zwar merkwürdig aus, aber die Punktemenge für die gesamte Faltwoche wäre dann korrekt. Unschön wäre es, wenn
a) bei manchen Usern die Punkte noch nicht nachträglich hinzugefügt worden wären oder
b) manche User nachträglich Punkte erhalten haben, die aus einem Zeitraum vor der Faltwoche stammen.


----------



## JayTea (10. Februar 2021)

Hin oder her... Ich finde, man sollte keine weitere Wissenschaft daraus machen, schließlich unterstützen wir diese und zwar durch Rechenleistung und nicht mit Punkten. Hier geht es am Ende um die Sache und ein wenig Spaß plus Wettbewerb als Addon durch das Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2021)

Genau so isses


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Februar 2021)

Spoiler: Keine WUs verfügbar ...



08:53:31:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
08:53:32:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
08:53:32:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80
08:53:33:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.210
08:53:33:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: gpu:1:0 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1650] 2984 from 140.163.4.210
08:53:33:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.210:8080
08:53:54:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
08:53:54:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.210:80
08:54:13:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
08:56:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
08:56:09:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.210
08:56:09:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: gpu:1:0 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1650] 2984 from 140.163.4.210
08:56:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.210:8080
08:56:30:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
08:56:30:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.210:80
08:56:49:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
09:00:22:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
09:00:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign1.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
09:00:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign2.foldingathome.org:80
09:00:23:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign2.foldingathome.org:80': No WUs available for this configuration
09:00:23:WU01:FS01:Connecting to assign3.foldingathome.org:80
09:00:24:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.210
09:00:24:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: gpu:1:0 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1650] 2984 from 140.163.4.210
09:00:24:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.210:8080
09:00:55:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2021)

Hatte das Problem vorhin bei einer der beiden Titan auch > nach mehrfachen Pausieren des Slot mit 10min Pause drin ging es dann wieder.


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomme auch gerade kaum WUs und hatte auch Probleme mit dem Senden der erledigten Aufgaben. Mal im offiziellen Forum schauen.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (1. April 2021)

Hey Leute mal was anderes.
Mein F&H Client ist nur noch im *updating *Modus und nicht *online.*
Er faltet aber im Hintergrund....
Kann nichts einstellen oder sehen wieviel PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2021)

Rechner neustarten


----------



## Tranceangel2k (2. April 2021)

Wenn es so einfach wäre.
Neustart oder Neuinstallation helfen nicht.
Es geht genau einmal und dann ist wieder vorbei.
Ich kann ihn auch nicht pausieren...zum Zocken.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2021)

Hast du den aktuellen (7.6.21) am laufen?


----------



## sentinel1 (2. April 2021)

Ich nutze den neuesten Treiber ohne Probleme. 

Die Aprilscherze zum Bitcoin: https://www.boerse.de/nachrichten/B...ischer-Betrug-Kryptowaehrung-wertlos/31962944


----------



## Tranceangel2k (2. April 2021)

Ja neueste Version und neuesten Treiber.
Alles schon mehrfach neuinstalliert ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2021)

Betriebssystem??


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. April 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Betriebssystem??


HIER ... ist die Hard- und Software aufgelistet. Win 10


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2021)

Ah... hatte ich übersehen ..


----------



## binär-11110110111 (22. Juni 2021)

Betrifft Project 18202



Spoiler: LOG



.....
09:32:16:WU00:FS02:0x22:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
09:32:17:WU01:FS02:Connecting to assign1.foldingathome.org:80
09:32:17:WU01:FS02:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.11
09:32:17:WU01:FS02:Requesting new work unit for slot 02: gpu:1:0 TU116 [GeForce GTX 1650] 2984 from 128.252.203.11
09:32:17:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 128.252.203.11:8080
09:32:30:WU01:FS02ownloading 26.52MiB
09:32:36:WU01:FS02ownload 52.79%
09:32:41:WU01:FS02ownload complete
09:32:41:WU01:FS02:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:18202 run:3740 clone:4 gen:9 core:0x22 unit:0x00000004000000090000471a00000e9c
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Average performance: 21.4925 ns/day
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 5000000
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpointIntegrator.xml.bz2
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml.bz2
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Saving result file science.log
09:33:37:WU00:FS02:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
09:33:38:WU00:FS02:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
09:33:38:WU00:FS02:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:17803 run:0 clone:808 gen:29 core:0x22 unit:0x000003280000001d0000458b00000000
09:33:38:WU00:FS02:Uploading 3.19MiB to 207.53.233.146
09:33:38:WU00:FS02:Connecting to 207.53.233.146:8080
09:33:38:WU01:FS02:Starting
09:33:38:WU01:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/win/64bit/22-0.0.13/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 6012 -checkpoint 15 -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100
09:33:38:WU01:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 12408
09:33:38:WU01:FS02:Core PID:10208
09:33:38:WU01:FS02:FahCore 0x22 started
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2021-06-21T09:33:38Z ***********************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Core: Core22
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Type: 0x22
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:    Version: 0.0.13
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  Copyright: 2020 foldingathome.org
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Homepage: https://foldingathome.org/
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 19 2020
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Time: 02:35:58
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 571cf95de6de2c592c7c3ed48fcfb2e33e9ea7d3
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     Branch: core22-0.0.13
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:             -DOPENMM_GIT_HASH="\"189320d0\""
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Maintainers: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Peter Eastman
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:             <peastman@stanford.edu>
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 706 -lifeline 12408 -checkpoint 15
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:             -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu-vendor
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:             nvidia -gpu 0 -gpu-usage 100
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:************************************ libFAH ************************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Time: 19:09:56
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 44301ed97b996b63fe736bb8073f22209cb2b603
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:************************************ CBang *************************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Date: Sep 7 2020
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Time: 19:08:30
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 33fcfc2b3ed2195a423606a264718e31e6b3903f
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2015
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /O2 /Ob3 /Zc:throwingNew /MT
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Bits: 64
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       Mode: Release
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:        CPU: 11th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-11600K @ 3.90GHz
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 167 Stepping 1
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:       CPUs: 12
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:     Memory: 31.90GiB
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Free Memory: 27.99GiB
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Has Battery: false
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22: On Battery: false
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22: UTC Offset: 2
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:        PID: 10208
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:        CWD: C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\work
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:************************************ OpenMM ************************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:   Revision: 189320d0
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:********************************************************************************
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22roject: 18202 (Run 3740, Clone 4, Gen 9)
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Unit: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22igital signatures verified
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Version 0.0.13
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  Checkpoint write interval: 25000 steps (2%) [50 total]
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  JSON viewer frame write interval: 12500 steps (1%) [100 total]
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  XTC frame write interval: 20000 steps (1.6%) [62 total]
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  Global context and integrator variables write interval: disabled
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:There are 4 platforms available.
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22latform 0: Reference
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22latform 1: CPU
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22latform 2: OpenCL
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  opencl-device 0 specified
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22latform 3: CUDA
09:33:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:  cuda-device 0 specified
09:33:44:WU00:FS02:Upload complete
09:33:44:WU00:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
09:33:44:WU00:FS02:Final credit estimate, 52193.00 points
09:33:44:WU00:FS02:Cleaning up
09:33:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:Attempting to create CUDA context:
09:33:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:  Configuring platform CUDA
09:33:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:  Using CUDA and gpu 0
09:33:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1250000 steps (0%)
09:33:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 0
09:39:51:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 12500 out of 1250000 steps (1%)
09:40:50:FS02:Finishing
09:45:46:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 25000 out of 1250000 steps (2%)
09:45:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 25000
09:51:41:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 37500 out of 1250000 steps (3%)
09:57:38:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1250000 steps (4%)
09:57:40:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 50000
10:03:37:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 62500 out of 1250000 steps (5%)
10:09:32:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 75000 out of 1250000 steps (6%)
10:09:33:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 75000
10:15:23:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 87500 out of 1250000 steps (7%)
10:21:15:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1250000 steps (8%)
10:21:16:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 100000
10:27:05:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 112500 out of 1250000 steps (9%)
10:32:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 125000 out of 1250000 steps (10%)
10:32:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 125000
10:38:43:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 137500 out of 1250000 steps (11%)
10:44:33:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1250000 steps (12%)
10:44:34:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 150000
10:50:30:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 162500 out of 1250000 steps (13%)
10:56:23:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 175000 out of 1250000 steps (14%)
10:56:24:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 175000
11:02:14:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 187500 out of 1250000 steps (15%)
11:08:05:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1250000 steps (16%)
11:08:07:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 200000
11:13:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 212500 out of 1250000 steps (17%)
11:19:45:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 225000 out of 1250000 steps (18%)
11:19:46:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 225000
11:25:34:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 237500 out of 1250000 steps (19%)
11:31:23:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1250000 steps (20%)
11:31:24:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 250000
11:37:11:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 262500 out of 1250000 steps (21%)
11:43:08:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 275000 out of 1250000 steps (22%)
11:43:10:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 275000
11:49:06:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 287500 out of 1250000 steps (23%)
11:55:03:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1250000 steps (24%)
11:55:05:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 300000
12:00:55:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 312500 out of 1250000 steps (25%)
12:06:41:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 325000 out of 1250000 steps (26%)
12:06:42:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 325000
12:12:29:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 337500 out of 1250000 steps (27%)
12:18:14:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 350000 out of 1250000 steps (28%)
12:18:16:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 350000
12:24:01:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 362500 out of 1250000 steps (29%)
12:29:45:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 375000 out of 1250000 steps (30%)
12:29:47:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 375000
12:35:32:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 387500 out of 1250000 steps (31%)
12:41:16:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 400000 out of 1250000 steps (32%)
12:41:17:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 400000
12:47:02:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 412500 out of 1250000 steps (33%)
12:52:47:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 425000 out of 1250000 steps (34%)
12:52:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 425000
12:58:33:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 437500 out of 1250000 steps (35%)
13:04:18:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 450000 out of 1250000 steps (36%)
13:04:19:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 450000
13:10:04:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 462500 out of 1250000 steps (37%)
13:15:49:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 475000 out of 1250000 steps (38%)
13:15:51:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 475000
******************************* Date: 2021-06-21 *******************************
13:21:35:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 487500 out of 1250000 steps (39%)
13:27:20:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 500000 out of 1250000 steps (40%)
13:27:21:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 500000
13:33:06:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 512500 out of 1250000 steps (41%)
13:38:51:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 525000 out of 1250000 steps (42%)
13:38:52:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 525000
13:44:37:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 537500 out of 1250000 steps (43%)
13:50:22:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 550000 out of 1250000 steps (44%)
13:50:23:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 550000
13:56:08:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 562500 out of 1250000 steps (45%)
14:01:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 575000 out of 1250000 steps (46%)
14:01:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 575000
14:07:39:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 587500 out of 1250000 steps (47%)
14:13:24:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 600000 out of 1250000 steps (48%)
14:13:25:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 600000
14:19:10:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 612500 out of 1250000 steps (49%)
14:24:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 625000 out of 1250000 steps (50%)
14:24:56:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 625000
14:30:41:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 637500 out of 1250000 steps (51%)
14:36:25:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 650000 out of 1250000 steps (52%)
14:36:27:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 650000
14:42:14:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 662500 out of 1250000 steps (53%)
14:48:02:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 675000 out of 1250000 steps (54%)
14:48:03:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 675000
14:53:49:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 687500 out of 1250000 steps (55%)
14:59:46:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 700000 out of 1250000 steps (56%)
14:59:47:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 700000
15:05:46:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 712500 out of 1250000 steps (57%)
15:11:42:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 725000 out of 1250000 steps (58%)
15:11:44:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 725000
15:17:38:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 737500 out of 1250000 steps (59%)
15:23:31:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 750000 out of 1250000 steps (60%)
15:23:32:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 750000
15:29:24:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 762500 out of 1250000 steps (61%)
15:35:13:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 775000 out of 1250000 steps (62%)
15:35:14:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 775000
15:41:02:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 787500 out of 1250000 steps (63%)
15:46:49:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 800000 out of 1250000 steps (64%)
15:46:50:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 800000
15:52:43:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 812500 out of 1250000 steps (65%)
15:58:32:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 825000 out of 1250000 steps (66%)
15:58:33:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 825000
16:04:30:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 837500 out of 1250000 steps (67%)
16:10:47:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 850000 out of 1250000 steps (68%)
16:10:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 850000
16:17:12:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 862500 out of 1250000 steps (69%)
16:23:32:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 875000 out of 1250000 steps (70%)
16:23:34:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 875000
16:29:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 887500 out of 1250000 steps (71%)
16:36:13:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 900000 out of 1250000 steps (72%)
16:36:15:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 900000
16:42:34:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 912500 out of 1250000 steps (73%)
16:48:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 925000 out of 1250000 steps (74%)
16:48:56:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 925000
16:55:13:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 937500 out of 1250000 steps (75%)
17:01:25:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1250000 steps (76%)
17:01:27:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 950000
17:07:40:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 962500 out of 1250000 steps (77%)
17:13:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 975000 out of 1250000 steps (78%)
17:13:55:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 975000
17:20:07:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 987500 out of 1250000 steps (79%)
17:26:20:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1250000 steps (80%)
17:26:22:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1000000
17:32:35:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1012500 out of 1250000 steps (81%)
17:38:52:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1025000 out of 1250000 steps (82%)
17:38:53:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1025000
17:45:27:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1037500 out of 1250000 steps (83%)
17:51:54:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1050000 out of 1250000 steps (84%)
17:51:55:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1050000
17:58:08:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1062500 out of 1250000 steps (85%)
18:04:21:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1075000 out of 1250000 steps (86%)
18:04:23:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1075000
18:10:35:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1087500 out of 1250000 steps (87%)
18:16:48:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1100000 out of 1250000 steps (88%)
18:16:50:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1100000
18:23:03:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1112500 out of 1250000 steps (89%)
18:29:16:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1125000 out of 1250000 steps (90%)
18:29:17:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1125000
18:35:30:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1137500 out of 1250000 steps (91%)
18:41:19:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1150000 out of 1250000 steps (92%)
18:41:20:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1150000
18:47:11:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1162500 out of 1250000 steps (93%)
18:52:57:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1175000 out of 1250000 steps (94%)
18:52:59:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1175000
18:58:45:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1187500 out of 1250000 steps (95%)
19:04:28:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1200000 out of 1250000 steps (96%)
19:04:30:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1200000
19:10:33:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1212500 out of 1250000 steps (97%)
19:16:45:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1225000 out of 1250000 steps (98%)
19:16:47:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1225000
******************************* Date: 2021-06-21 *******************************
19:22:58:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1237500 out of 1250000 steps (99%)
19:29:04:WU01:FS02:0x22:Completed 1250000 out of 1250000 steps (100%)
19:29:04:WU01:FS02:0x22:Average performance: 4.68293 ns/day
19:29:06:WU01:FS02:0x22:Checkpoint completed at step 1250000
19:29:09:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
19:29:09:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpointIntegrator.xml
19:29:09:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
19:29:12:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
19:29:12:WU01:FS02:0x22:Saving result file science.log
19:29:12:WU01:FS02:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:29:13:WU01:FS02:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:29:13:WU01:FS02:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:18202 run:3740 clone:4 gen:9 core:0x22 unit:0x00000004000000090000471a00000e9c
19:29:13:WU01:FS02:Uploading 27.50MiB to 128.252.203.11
19:29:13:WU01:FS02:Connecting to 128.252.203.11:8080
19:29:19:WU01:FS02:Upload 10.91%
19:29:25:WU01:FS02:Upload 22.27%
19:29:31:WU01:FS02:Upload 33.64%
19:29:37:WU01:FS02:Upload 45.00%
19:29:43:WU01:FS02:Upload 56.37%
19:29:49:WU01:FS02:Upload 67.73%
19:29:55:WU01:FS02:Upload 79.10%
19:30:01:WU01:FS02:Upload 90.46%
19:30:07:WU01:FS02:Upload complete
19:30:07:WU01:FS02:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:30:07:WU01:FS02:Final credit estimate, *67770.00 points*
19:30:07:WU01:FS02:Cleaning up



Erhalten habe ich für fast 10 Stunden Arbeit nur 67,7K anstatt 205K. Gutgeschrieben wurde mir bisher gar nix !


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2021)

Das ist natürlich ausgesprochen sch***ade
Für mich sieht es so aus als ob du nur die "base Credits" erhalten hast


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Juni 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ausgesprochen sch***ade
> Für mich sieht es so aus als ob du nur die "base Credits" erhalten hast


Auch diese sind bisher NICHT verbucht worden ! 

Hab was gefunden - siehe hier

Nun gut, dann muß ich wohl abwarten...


----------



## pit70de (23. Juni 2021)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich habe jetzt extra mal auf Alzheimer umgestellt um auch mal so eine WU zu bekommen.
Aktuell läuft jetzt tatsächlich eine durch mit aktuell TPF 0:53 Sekunden und Estimated Credit von 8,5 Mio PPD.

WU ist durch gelaufen und wurde mir auch laut Log-File korrekt gut geschrieben. 
Auch in der Ansicht unter
https://apps.foldingathome.org/wu wenn ich explizit die WU angebe, wir alles korrekt angezeigt.

Wenn ich aber unter
https://apps.foldingathome.org/cpu mit meinen User suche, dann wird mir zwar in der Spalte Last-Returned das richtige Datum/Uhrzeit angezeigt. Aber die dort dann angegebene WU stammt von Ende Januar


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Juni 2021)

Problem besteht weiterhin. Meine WU wurde (und wird) nicht vergütet. Hab heute erneut eine 18202 bekommen. Mal sehen was drauß wird ... Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, werde ich jede weitere 18202 manuell abwürgen/ löschen.


----------



## JayTea (30. Juni 2021)

Aber es geht doch nicht um Punkte sondern die berechnete WU selbst ist doch wichtig! Und wenn im Log kein Fehler bei der Berechnung erscheint, ist doch alles tutti. Abbrechen ist da für mich keine Option.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. Juni 2021)

JayTea schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch nicht um Punkte sondern die berechnete WU selbst ist doch wichtig! Und wenn im Log kein Fehler bei der Berechnung erscheint, ist doch alles tutti. Abbrechen ist da für mich keine Option.


Schon richtig, aber Null Punkte für eine 10 Stunden WU ist nicht so schön, zumal wenn es sich ständig wiederholt und meine einzige GPU NUR solche WUs läd. Eine WU sollte schon normal durchlaufen, dazu gehören ein korrekter Abschluß und eine korrekte Verbuchung. Geht ja bei den anderen auch. Wieso sollte ich mich mit Null Punkten begnügen ???


----------



## JayTea (30. Juni 2021)

Wenn es nur bei dir nicht vergütet wird, dann stimmt natürlich etwas nicht.
Allerdings habe ich es bisher immer so erlebt, dass früher oder später stets alle Punkte nachgereicht wurden falls etwas falsch war.
Hast du es mal im foldingforum thematisiert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2021)

@binär-11110110111
Bei dir müsste demnächst ~200'000 Punkte gutgeschrieben werden, denn wenn man dein Profil bei Stanford direkt betrachtet fällt auf dass dort der Punktestand höher ist.




__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Problem besteht weiterhin. Meine WU wurde (und wird) nicht vergütet. Hab heute erneut eine 18202 bekommen. Mal sehen was drauß wird ... Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, werde ich jede weitere 18202 manuell abwürgen/ löschen.


Also bei mir funktioniert es problemlos

04:32:49:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
04:32:49:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:18202 run:17873 clone:4 gen:10 core:0x22 unit:0x000000040000000a0000471a000045d1
04:32:49:WU01:FS01:Uploading 27.50MiB to 128.252.203.11
04:32:49:WU00:FS01:Starting
04:32:49:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.11:8080
.....
04:33:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 0.68%
04:33:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 5.91%
04:33:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 13.86%
04:33:39:WU01:FS01:Upload 21.81%
04:33:45:WU01:FS01:Upload 30.00%
04:33:51:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.95%
04:33:51:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
04:33:57:WU01:FS01:Upload 45.90%
04:34:01:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
04:34:03:WU01:FS01:Upload 54.08%
04:34:09:WU01:FS01:Upload 62.04%
04:34:15:WU01:FS01:Upload 69.99%
04:34:21:WU01:FS01:Upload 78.17%
04:34:22:WU02:FS02:0x22:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
04:34:27:WU01:FS01:Upload 86.12%
04:34:33:WU01:FS01:Upload 94.08%
04:34:47:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
04:34:47:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
04:34:47:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 370659.00 points


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. Juli 2021)

O.K., eine WU wurde schon mal vergütet, nun fehlt nur noch die Zweite...


----------



## Skajaquada (2. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch ein paar hundert WUs beisteuern, aber bei mir startet der F@H Dienst nicht mehr.
Hab komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu drauf, kein Mucks.  
Muss ich wohl mal wieder das komplette System zurücksetzen, oder doch nochmal mit Linux versuchen.
Linux auf einem Bootstick wäre cool...


----------



## ursmii (2. Juli 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert es problemlos
> 
> 04:32:49:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:18202 run:17873 clone:4 gen:10 core:0x22 ...
> 04:34:47:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 370659.00 points


ja davon hätte ich gerne mehr

21:19:15:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: *18202*
21:19:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1250000 steps (0%)
22:56:42:WU00:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
22:59:05:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, *495329.00 points*
p.s. neu mit der 3090FE


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Linux auf einem Bootstick wäre cool...


gibt's doch hier , oder bin ich von der rolle 

ok, habe in der anleitung überlesen, dass noch eine HD genötigt wird.
aber wenn man(n) das ganze auf eine SSD an USB3.x hänen würde???
@picar81_4711    könntest du solch ein image (oder die ubuntu konfig) bereitstellen?


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Juli 2021)

Ich finde sicher noch irgendwo eine olle Platte auf der ich das installieren kann, sobald mal Zeit zum Basteln ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juli 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> ja davon hätte ich gerne mehr
> 
> 21:19:15:WU00:FS01:0x22roject: *18202*
> 21:19:43:WU00:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1250000 steps (0%)
> ...


Das Image ist für eine HDD/SSD optimiert. Alles andere wäre eine Bremse.
Wie man die HDD am PC anschließt, ist jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2021)

ich habe momentan (viel zu) viele *Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)*

Da warten *Millionen* auf "Erlösung"
Ich hoffe, dass ich der Einzige bin


----------



## pit70de (12. Juli 2021)

Bei mir hängen auch WUs, beides 18202er. Da es aber nur 2 sind, hängen bei wenigstens nicht Millionen, sondern nur 500 Tsd


----------



## ursmii (12. Juli 2021)

der 11er will von anfang an nicht
08:57:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.11:8080
08:58:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.45%
08:58:09:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
08:58:09:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
und der 10er
09:01:17:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
09:01:17:WU00:FS01:Server responded PLEASE_WAIT (464)
09:01:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to send results, will try again later
scheint mit abarbeiten nicht nachzukommen.
klar, wenn im upload kein delay drin ist und alle laufend versuchen ...

EDIT:  sehe gerade, dass nun bei einer WU delays eingestreut werden, bei der andern nix mehr passiert
mal runter fahren und staubsaugen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2021)

Seit 8h haben meine Titan's auch nichts mehr zu tun, damit der Faltserver nicht nur um rumideln ist hab ich den SMP wieder vorübergehend angeschmissen da es dort WUs gibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2021)

Heute Morgen lief es wieder normal.


----------



## Nono15 (14. Juli 2021)

Mir fällt auf, dass die Punkte und die Anzahl der zu berechnenden WU´s derzeit sehr stark schwanken - gibt es da ein paar neue WU´s von denen ich noch nichts mitbekommen hab (z.B. welche, die extrem lange brauchen aber ne schlechte Punkteausbeute haben)?


----------



## pit70de (14. Juli 2021)

Eher anders herum, es gibt das Projekt 18202, welches eine sehr gute Punkteausbeute hat


----------



## Nono15 (15. Juli 2021)

pit70de schrieb:


> Eher anders herum, es gibt das Projekt 18202, welches eine sehr gute Punkteausbeute hat


Mag sein, aber in der Summe hab ich pro Tag um die 400.000 points weniger als noch vor zwei Wochen


----------



## ursmii (15. Juli 2021)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber in der Summe hab ich pro Tag um die 400.000 points weniger als noch vor zwei Wochen


@Nono15 installier doch mal HFM, dann siehst du die zeiten und die resultierenden punkte.
ich hätte gerne eine auswertung gemacht, aber die start- und endzeiten sind beim export als text in je einem feld und damit ist nicht zu rechnen.
visuell sind die unterschiede aber schon ausspähbar
mit den punkten kannst du schon pro woche eine summe bilden ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Juli 2021)

Die Website ist nicht erreichbar
Prüfen Sie, ob "folding.extremeoverclocking.com" einen Tippfehler enthält.
Wenn die URL keinen Tippfehler enthält, können Sie die Windows-Netzwerkdiagnose durchführen.
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN


----------



## pit70de (17. Juli 2021)

Das ist eine angekündigte Auszeit. Das Datencenter in dem die Server stehen zieht um.
Seite läuft wieder, jetzt müssen nur noch die Statistiken nach gefahren werden


----------



## Nono15 (7. August 2021)

die statistik-seite ist wieder down - weiß jemand wie lange?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2021)

Ich leider nicht


----------



## JayTea (8. August 2021)

Kabelbruch...


Unexpected Downtime...08.08.21, 10:47am CDTSorry for the downtime these past 24hrs. The datacenter had their main fiber trunk cut in not one, but TWO places!
It took the crews a while to find both breaks and they worked non-stop through the night re-splicing. I believe it was like a 150-200 bundle cable (x2 breaks), and re-splicing fiber is a slow and tedious process.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2021)

Aha - ja dann ....


----------

